# Which consoles do you own?



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Have owned:

Sega Genesis
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Super Nintendo
Gamecube

Currently owns:

PC
Wii
Playstation 2
Gameboy Advance SP
DS
DSi

Might own soon:

Xbox 360

Post if you want a poll.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 15, 2010)

Gameboy Colour
Playstation 2
Nintendo 64
X box
That's all I own anymore, the rest were stolen...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Gameboy Colour
> Playstation 2
> Nintendo 64
> X box
> That's all I own anymore, the rest were stolen...


 
Which ones did you have before?  And do you plan on getting another one soon?


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2010)

All of mine are currently owned, and are all in working condition:

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo Wii
Sega Genesis
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
PC
Playstation
Playstation 2
360

Yeah, I'm totally not a nerd.

Planning on getting a PSP (not a Go, I don't like the way they look...)


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

gameboy
gameboy advance
gameboy advance sp
Old ds
nintendo
nintendo64
ps
ps2
psp
360


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Remy said:


> All of mine are currently owned, and are all in working condition:
> 
> Nintendo
> Super Nintendo
> ...


 
You're not a nerd, you have mainstream consoles :V

Nerd would be having Neo Geo, Jaguar, CDi, stuff like that.  Also, if you plan to get a PSP, get the 3000 one.  It's way better than Go.


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now I have

*Playstation 1 and 2

*Nintendo 64

*Gamboy Advance SP

*And Super Nintendo =D

I used to have a gameboy color


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nerd would be having Neo Geo, Jaguar, CDi, stuff like that.



Christ! what are these?


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the following:

Magnavox Odyssey
Fairchild Channel F
Atari Pong
Sears Telegames Pong
Atari Super Pong
Atari Ultra Pong Doubles
Ricochet pong clone
Adversary pong clone
Sears Telegames Pinball Breakaway
Atari 2600 heavy sixer
Atari 2600 light sixer x 2
Atari 2600 four switch x 6
Atari 2600 vader x 2
Atari 2600 junior
Magnavox Odyssey^2 x 2
Mattel Intellivision
Mattel Intellivision II x 2
Atari 5200 four port
Atari 5200 two port
Colecovision (non-working)
Mattel Aquarius x 2
GCE Vectrex x 2
Nintendo NES x 5
Sega Master System x 3
Atari 7800 x 2
Turbografx 16
TurboXpress
Atari Lynx
Atari Jaguar x 2
Nintendo Game Boy x 2
Sega Genesis model 1 x 2
Sega Genesis model 2
Sega Game Gear x 2
Nintendo SNES x 2
Nintendo SNES model 2
Sega CD model 1
Sega CD model 2 x 2
Sega 32x x 3
3DO panasonic top loader
Nintendo Virtual Boy x 2
Sony Playstation x 2
Sega Saturn
Nintendo 64 x 2
Sega Dreamcast x 2
Microsoft Xbox sold on eBay cuz it had the bad DVD drive and was boring
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> You're not a nerd, you have mainstream consoles :V
> 
> Nerd would be having Neo Geo, Jaguar, CDi, stuff like that.  Also, if you plan to get a PSP, get the 3000 one.  It's way better than Go.


 
Yeah, like I said, totally not. :3
Go doesn't sit with me, it's just....._ugly_. 3000, ftw.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Christ! what are these?


 
Neo Geo is a beast arcade home-console from Japan; made a handheld console that owned Gameboy Advance, but died when PSP came out.
CDi is... ugh, I won't even bother.
Jaguar is Atari's last console & the first "64-bits" one.



Syradact said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Magnavox Odyssey
> Fairchild  Channel F
> ...


 


Remy said:


> Yeah, like I said, totally not.  :3
> Go doesn't sit with me, it's just....._ugly_. 3000,  ftw.


 
See?  THAT's a nerd.  Also, win for nostalgia.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 15, 2010)

Owned...
NES
Nintendo 64

Own...
SNES
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
Xbox
Wii


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2010)

All I own right now is N64

All I ever need


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> All I own right now is N64
> 
> All I ever need


 
N64 was awesome, but Gamecube was a close winner to me.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 15, 2010)

Owned:

N64
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy DS (strange huh?)
PS1

Own:

Gamecube
Gameboy SP
PS2
PS3
Xbox
PC


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Owned:
> 
> N64
> Gameboy Color
> ...


 
I do believe it's called Nintendo DS.  Unless you meant one of those homemade hybrids.


----------



## Luca (Jul 15, 2010)

Ownwed:
SNES
PS1
PS2
Dreamcast
Gamecube
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy SP
DS

Own:
Wii
PS3
DS lite


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Luca said:


> Ownwed:
> SNES
> PS1
> PS2
> ...


 
Sweet, how was the Dreamcast?


----------



## Luca (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sweet, how was the Dreamcast?


 
It was nice while it lasted... I don't really know why it sort of died off. It had a lot of potential.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 15, 2010)

Own:
GBA SP
Nintendo DS (original)
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Wii (which I am typing this post on =p )
PC...?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Luca said:


> It was nice while it lasted... I don't really know why it sort of died off. It had a lot of potential.


 
Mostly because Playstation I came out.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

Have owned:

Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy SP
Nintendo 64
Playstation

Currently Owns:

Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo Wii
Playstation 2
X-Box 360
PC


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Have owned:
> 
> Game Boy Color
> Game Boy Advance
> ...


 
Why don't you have your Playstation 2, DS Lite & Gameboy Advance SP anymore?


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 15, 2010)

OwnS1
N64
Xbox 360
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced SP
DS Lite
PC


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why don't you have your Playstation 2, DS Lite & Gameboy Advance SP anymore?


 The PS2 and the SP are lost at my dad's house. I rarely use my DS anymore (it's signed by Miley Cyrus <3), so I considered it something that I don't have.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Have owned:
Sega Genesis (was my dad's)
Gameboy Advance (lost the battery case)

Currently own:
Retro duo (NES/SNES combo)
N64 (my first)
Gameboy Color
Gamecube
Gameboy Advance SP
PS2
Xbox
DS Lite 
Nintendo Wii
Xbox 360


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The PS2 and the SP are lost at my dad's house. I rarely use my DS anymore (it's signed by Miley Cyrus <3), so I considered it something that I don't have.


 
Well, even if you don't use it, it still counts as owning it.  Or else, I wouldn't've listed my Wii nor my old NDS.



WillowWulf said:


> Have owned:
> Sega Genesis (was my dad's)
> Gameboy Advance (lost the battery case)
> 
> ...


 
How does NES/SNES combo works?  Is it like a console that can play games of both?  Or am I just failing & you have both a NES & a SNES?


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 15, 2010)

Xbox 360
PS1 
PS2
Original Xbox


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 15, 2010)

Let me see, between me and my cousin, we owned:

Atari 2600
NES
Genesis
SNES
N64
Dreamcast
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
NDS Phat
PS1
PS2
Gamecube
Wii


----------



## Convel (Jul 16, 2010)

i currently own 

PS3
PC
with about 30 games for each.

but from what i can remember i have owned in the past

sega megadrive
sega satern
PS1 
dreamcast
PS2 
xbox
xbox 360

in all i have been gaming for about 15 or 16 years, not that makes me any kind of uber gamer, it's a hobby that i really enjoy


----------



## Riv (Jul 16, 2010)

Have owned;
Sega Genesis
Old mac (There were actually a ton of awesome games for mac back in the 90's)

Now own;
New Mac (Thank you, Steam)
||||||N64 emulator on computer (it's teh awsumsauce)
PS2 slim
N64


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> Have owned;
> Sega Genesis
> Old mac (There were actually a ton of awesome games for mac back in the 90's)
> 
> ...


 
Emulators don't count, sorry.  If they did, I could say I own every console.


----------



## Riv (Jul 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Emulators don't count, sorry.  If they did, I could say I own every console.


 
Aww 

If they did I would also own a half-retarded PS2 and a Nintendo Wii that won't start up


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

Well if you add emulators, pretty much everything....

But as of right now...

DSlite x2
DSi x1

 I lived a sheltered childhood you could say. Asian parents ftl


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 16, 2010)

wii
xbox 360
PS3
NDS lite
gamecube (at my parents house)
PSX (at my parents house)
old fat gameboy (at my parents house)

i think thats it^^
at my parents house they also have a N64, a gameboy pocket (which i totally love compared to my old gameboy! the display rocks^^) and a SNES which belong to my sisters


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 16, 2010)

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Play Station
Play Station 2
Xbox
Xbox 360
N64
Game Cube
Wii

Not sure if we are counting portables but if we are:
PSP
Every era of Gameboy
DS
iPhone


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 16, 2010)

N64 and a Gamecube.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 16, 2010)

Owned:
-SNES
-PS1
-Game boy
-PC

Own:
-NES
-N64
-PS2
-Wii
-Game Boy Colour
-Game Boy Advance SP
-Mac (Emulators: SNES & MAME)

Plan to own:
-New PC
-Atari 2600
-Xbox 360
-Portable emulator
-DS


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> Aww
> 
> If they did I would also own a half-retarded PS2 and a Nintendo Wii that won't start up


 
Ya, and I'd own a Gamecube that only runs a few games, a glitchy N64 & a Playstation I that doesn't run the sound right.



FoxBody said:


> Nintendo
> Super Nintendo
> Sega Genesis
> Play Station
> ...


 
Sure, handhelds count, and I guess iPhone is borderline.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Owned:
> -SNES
> -PS1
> -Game boy
> ...


 
I LOVE you for showing me that portable emulator, srs.  Oh, and emulators don't count.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 16, 2010)

Nintendo:
NES
N64
GC
GBC
GBA (and SP)
DS (and DSlite)
Wii

Sony:
PS
PS2
PS3

Microsoft:
Xbox
Xbox 360


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Nintendo:
> NES
> N64
> GC
> ...


 
No SNES?  D=


----------



## Riley (Jul 16, 2010)

Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Advance (Original and SP)
DS Lite (2 actually, one is in the middle of dying)
PS1
360
Wii
Crysis-capable computer
And I just bought a PS2 2 days ago.

The computer gets the most attention, the 360's only around for Just Cause 2 at this point, and the PS2 is going to see a lot of action now that I have one.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Riley said:


> Gameboy Pocket
> Gameboy Advance (Original and SP)
> DS Lite (2 actually, one is in the middle of dying)
> PS1
> ...


 
If you're looking for a few PS2 games, I have some for sale on Amazon ^^


----------



## Pine (Jul 16, 2010)

I own:

NES
Wii
DS (the first brick-like model)
PC (if that counts)

I had other consoles here and there, but they belonged to other siblings. I used to have a gamecube but I recently gave it to my sister. I keep the NES because it is a gem, I usually play my Wii just for GH Metallica drums, Brawl, or Starfox Assault. My DS is collecting dust but I'm thinking about playing Pokemon Pearl again, and my PC is just what I use for pretty much every game I want to enjoy, mostly TF2, L4D2, and Gmod


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I own:
> 
> NES
> Wii
> ...


 
PC counts, and NES sure is a gem.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 16, 2010)

I own: 
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64 (favorite console that I have :3)
Game boy 
Game boy color
Playstation
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Xbox
Wii
Xbox 360

My mom tells me that I need to sell my SNES and N64, but I will never sell them cause those are my favorite consoles. x3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I own:
> Super Nintendo
> Nintendo 64 (favorite console that I have :3)
> Game boy
> ...


 
Why would your mom want you to sell 'em?


----------



## Flatline (Jul 16, 2010)

Have owned:

PS1 (Sold it to get money for a PS2)
PS2 (Sold it to get money for a new graphics card)

Currently owns:

PC (I don't really consider it a console, but whatever)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would your mom want you to sell 'em?



Reason 1: They take up space. 
Reason 2: She saw them priced very high on ebay. x3

But I still play them religiously every week, I mean games like Super  Mario 64 just keep pulling me back in. xD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2010)

Owned:
Game Gear
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
NES

Own:
Genesis
Sega CD
Sega Dreamcast
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Nintendo DS
PC


----------



## Runefox (Jul 16, 2010)

*Systems I own, in rough order*
Sega Master System (v1 w/Snail Maze)
Sega Genesis (v1)
Nintendo Entertainment System, modified ZIF slot so that it isn't so ZIF (missing list)
Sega Game Gear (x2; 1 broken and disassembled somewhere) (missing list)
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64 w/Expansion Pak (missing list)
Sega Dreamcast
Sony Playstation (early model, used)
Sony Playstation 2 Slim/Silver (owned a phat previously, was left with my sister when I moved out)
Sony Playstation Portable Slim/PSP-2000, Silver, homebrewed/5.00m33
X-Box 360 Elite/120GB
Sony Playstation 3 Phat/80GB (late-model, no OtherOS-support (updated))
NEC TurboGrafx-16 (used)
Nintendo Wii, homebrewed/System Menu 4.2
Nintendo DS Lite Crimson (owned a white and a black previously, white sold, black broken or potentially sold by roommate, crimson heavily guarded)
Self-built PC (there have been several; This is the current)


----------



## Oovie (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm actually ashamed to have owned anything after the N64, I feel like it'd had been better to save that money for something else as the entertainment value wasn't as good. I got into PCs after this point and felt any console I bought was a waste (I hardly touch my Xbox 360).

So other than a PC, Xbox 360, and N64, I have boxed up: Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Playstation, Playstation 2, Gamecube, Dreamcast, Game Boy Pocket/Color, Sega Genesis.


----------



## Dreadlime (Jul 16, 2010)

NES
Snes
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Gamboy
Gameboy color
Gameboy advanced
Nintendo DS
Game.com
PS2
PS3
PSP
360
I also own a TRS-80, though it isn't really a game system.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 16, 2010)

I just want to say, that if you own any cartridge based system, don't blow on the cartridge connector. The moisture in your breath will cause dirt/corrosion and make your game not work in the future. Use a Q-tip dipped in 91% isopropyl alcohol to rub and clean the connector. This may fix your blinking NES, too.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 16, 2010)

Sony:
Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 2 Slim
Playstation 3 80GB

Commodore:
Amiga 1200 w/ 1,5GB HDD - New-Old stock. Got it in 2008 unopened in the box!
Commodore 64 C

Microsoft:
XBOX 360 Arcade with 20GB HDD - newest console, just got it a week ago. I still think the PS3 is a better console for features and specs but some of the games for the 360 are too much fun 

Nintendo:
NES
Super NES
N64
Gamecube
Wii in black (Technically it's my mums)
Gameboy DMG
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
DSi (Again, this is my my mums)

Sega:
Master System Mk1
MegaDrive Mk1
Dreamcast

Other:
Atari 2600
Generation NEX
BBC Microcomputer Model B
iPad - technically being called a mobile platform for games so yeah. :b new RayMan Origins is gonna be out soon and for the iPad 

Consoles I used to own:
Colecovision - I wish I still had it, but I was desperate for money! I spent ages restoring it to near mint condition, it looked fresh out the box and played like it too :c
MegaDrive Mk1 with MegaCD - had a second MD with the CDROM on it, I never used it.
Commodore 64 - I sold it once I got the C64C
Commodore Amiga 500 - The ROM died
Commodore Amiga 600 - Sold once I got the 1200

And thats it


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 16, 2010)

pc
i had a psp but it broke

what the fuck is up with the grocery lists here


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

benanderson said:


> Gameboy DMG


 
What's that?



FrancisBlack said:


> pc
> i had a psp but it broke
> 
> what the fuck is up with the grocery lists here


 
Sorry it's a nerd thread :V


----------



## Runefox (Jul 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's that?


 
From what I gather, DMG is the original model number of the monochrome Game Boy (DMG-001).



Syradact said:


> I just want to say, that if you own any cartridge based system, don't blow on the cartridge connector. The moisture in your breath will cause dirt/corrosion and make your game not work in the future. Use a Q-tip dipped in 91% isopropyl alcohol to rub and clean the connector. This may fix your blinking NES, too.



It's a little too late for my consoles, as blowing into the carts and cart ports was the standard way of cleaning back in the day. However, if corrosion occurs, I hear it's possible to use a pencil eraser to clean the contacts fairly nondestructively.

That said, my NES seldom failed to work. We got it second hand at a pawn shop shortly after we got the Genesis, and my dad, frustrated with the slot loading mechanism's finicky nature, modified the slot so that force was required to seat the game properly, like on the Genesis or SNES (which made removing nonstandard NES games a chore, and standard games inconvenient). It no longer required the cartridge to be pushed down into the slot, and to the best of my knowledge, to this day, it still works flawlessly. It's been sadly on the missing list for some time now, though.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm well I have:

PS1
PS2 (Chipped) 
PSP 1000 series (Hacked)
DS fat (R4DS with the latest Wood Bios)
Gamecube

And I guess my Computer kinda counts with all it emulators and such.
Pretty much with the hacks I can back play and play most games.
I don't have any new gen consoles because I haven't been able to afford to keep up with them so I've bought other stuff in life.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 17, 2010)

What I have are...

Wii
Gamecube
Super NES
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Advance
PS
PS2

That's all. (=^_^=)

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Magnavox Odyssey
> Fairchild Channel F
> ...



Everything but a PS2, PS3 and Xbox 360. You're not a true nerd until you've owned those three.

As for me:

Owned:

NES
SNES
N64
Playstation
Playstation 3
Xbox
Xbox 360
PSP

Own:
Playstation 2

I've also played my parent's Wii

Will Own Soon:
Playstation 3

(thought about getting a 360, 'cause you can find them everyday on craig's list for dirt cheap, but there's only 3 or four games I'd ever get for it, so, It's not really worth it.)


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2010)

Currently Own:
Sega Dreamcast
NES
PS2 Slim
PS2 Normal
Wii
PC
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DSi
Gameboy Advance
Pokewalker (does that count I think it does)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

*Have or still own:* _(older systems)
_
VCS (video computer system or the old name for atari 2600)
colleco vision
Nes
Master system
Gamboys( owned all of the styles at some point eve the color one)
GBA (orignal version and the one tha folds.)
Game Gear (even had the tv tuner and sms adapter)
Genesis with the old pop out tray sega cd. (also had the sms adapter for this too)
   the 32x addon for genesis.
SNES
Nomad(thats the portable genesis)
PSX
PS2
Saturn (imporat able)
Dreamcast (import able)
N64
Game Cube.
Xbox

Saved the best old system for last
Neo Geo!! cart system (had chiped for blood and for s-video cable)

*Current Systems:*

PS3
XBOX 360
DS


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sorry it's a nerd thread :V


no it's not a nerd thread
if it was a nerd thread you'd be talking about how futile the LHC was or your DnD games
not about how you're so very rich you can masturbate repeatedly to a tv screen with variety


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 17, 2010)

Playstation 2
PC
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 64
Sega Genesis
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a first-gen PS3, a Wii, an N64, and an SNES (my baby). At various times I have owned an original PS2, a few GameBoys, including the B&W one, and an NES.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> How does NES/SNES combo works?  Is it like a console that can play games of both?  Or am I just failing & you have both a NES & a SNES?


 It has slots for both NES and SNES games. So yes, it plays games of both 

I would much rather have the two systems separate though


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> *Systems I own, in rough order*
> 
> Sega Master System (v1 w/Snail Maze)
> Sega Genesis (v1)
> ...



*slow-claps*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> From what I gather, DMG is the original model  number of the monochrome Game Boy (DMG-001).


 
Oh, I thought it was commonly called Thick Gameboy.



Shouden said:


> Everything but a PS2, PS3 and Xbox 360.  You're not a true nerd until you've owned those three.


 
Sure, you can be a nostalgia nerd.



Tao said:


> Pokewalker (does that count I think it  does)


 
Not really, no.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Neo Geo!! cart system (had chiped for blood and for s-video cable)


 
Cool, Neo Geo sounds awesome, but from what I've seen all it has are fighting games & shooters, which I'm not a big fan of.



WillowWulf said:


> It has slots for both NES and SNES games. So yes, it plays games of both


 
Sweet, do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cool, Neo Geo sounds awesome, but from what I've seen all it has are fighting games & shooters, which I'm not a big fan of.


 
For the most part it was.
No first person shooters that I can remember.
Metal Slugs
some plane shooters.
A few sports
also puzzle bobble.


It did have a rpg tho based on Samurai Showdown.

Loved it cause I used the memory card at home.
Took it to arcades started on last boss on fighters or last level of shooters.
People there were like how did you do that cheat.
Cause the MVS arcade systems had a card slot too.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 17, 2010)

Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
DS Lite
PS2
Wii

had an N64, SNES, Dreamcast, and Gamecube in one of my foster homes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> For the most part it was.
> No first person shooters that I can remember.
> Metal Slugs
> some plane shooters.
> ...


 
How much did you get it for, though?  It costs more than a freaking PS3 when it came out.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 17, 2010)

I own an XBox 360, but I really only use it to talk to friends now. Occasionally I'll play Gears 2 online.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> How much did you get it for, though?  It costs more than a freaking PS3 when it came out.



 I got the system as a gift from one of my upper class relatives as a graduation present from high-school. 
Was lucky there was a independent game store here that also sold the games.  I knew the owner well so got to borrow a lot of games.
Games for it were expansive as well.  $100-$500.  Never got to many tho. Got to play a lot only cause of the borrowing.
A PS2 slim could fit inside a neo cart


----------



## Villefort (Jul 17, 2010)

Have owned:

Gameboy
Super Nintendo
Gamecube

Currently own:

PC
Wii
Playstation 2
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Xbox 360

The only one I play on a regular bases would be the Wii, though.


----------



## Redregon (Jul 17, 2010)

have owned:
Atari 2600
Gameboy
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy advance
NES
Super nintendo
Nintendo 64
Sega Genesis
Playstation 1 and 2
Turbo Grafix 16
Nintendo DS (biggie)
Commodore 64 (not quite a console but used for gaming primarily)

currently own:
Gameboy micro
GBA SP
Gameboy pocket
PSP
Wii
DS lite


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I got the system as a gift from one of my upper class relatives as a graduation present from high-school.
> Was lucky there was a independent game store here that also sold the games.  I knew the owner well so got to borrow a lot of games.
> Games for it were expansive as well.  $100-$500.  Never got to many tho. Got to play a lot only cause of the borrowing.
> A PS2 slim could fit inside a neo cart


 
Yea well, you kinda have to expect a home Arcade to be hella expensive.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 19, 2010)

Let's seeee....

Owned -
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
XBox 360
Nintendo DS

With my sister currently - 
Nintendo 64
Playstation
Gamecube
Wii
Sega Genesis

Own Currently -
Playstation 2
PSP
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Lite
Playstation 3

Basically I started in the Gameboy Pocket era of gaming around, like, maybe 9-10 years old? Then it just snowballed. I've borrowed older systems from people but never really owned them


----------



## Syradact (Jul 19, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Everything but a PS2, PS3 and Xbox 360. You're not a true nerd until you've owned those three.


 I don't like Sony & Microsoft. They're not true video game companies in my opinion.


----------



## Melkor (Jul 19, 2010)

Gameboy advance
gameboy advance sp
gameboy micro
nintendo ds lite
wii 
playstation
playstation 2 
playstation 2 slimmm
xbox 360 
all I currently play is xbox live


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I don't like Sony & Microsoft. They're not true video game companies in my opinion.


 
What _is_ a "true" video game company, then? Nintendo began life as a trading card company in the late 1800's and before developing any video games, they'd tried being a taxi company and also opening love hotels, so it's hardly a "true" video game company. Sega's probably the closest since it began with the amusements industry in occupied Japan (Sega = Service Games, service meaning military). SNK I suppose would be an actual example of a "true" game company, since their foundation was initially built upon video games, as was Capcom's, though none of Capcom's hardware made it into the home.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Jul 19, 2010)

gamecube
ps3
ps2
psp
ds(lite)
and thats it


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Your mom?
all I got right now is a xbox 360 which doesn't work right and a wii


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your mom?
> all I got right now is a xbox 360 which doesn't work right and a wii


 
Your mom's slot is nasty. You have to keep blowing on the slot but it doesn't make the games work any better.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Your mom's slot is nasty. You have to keep blowing on the slot but it doesn't make the games work any better.


 
I lol'd xD


----------



## Don (Jul 19, 2010)

I currently own an Xbox360 and a gaming PC (if that counts). My brother is staying at my house for a bit so I play his PS3 every now and then.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 19, 2010)

I -have- owned:
SNES
Sega Genesis
NES
Game Cube
Xbox 360 
PC
Playstation
PS2

Currently... just the Xbox and the Pc.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> What _is_ a "true" video game company, then? [etc]


 First of all I want to make it clear that it is my opinion, and I could care less what other people choose to buy. I don't even buy new video games anymore (no new Wii games for me =[). From the get-go, it seemed to me like Sony and Microsoft never had to work on building a video game company. They just used their immense power, influence, and name-recognition, and threw money at the concept of expanding their already diverse business endeavors into the video game market. Not for the love of games, but for profit first and foremost. Not that a "true" video game company _isn't_ driven in some part by profit, but this is my personal impression of these two specifically. I don't remember ever seeing Microsoft-branded arcade machines growing up, not sure about Sony (maybe subsidiaries?) but I doubt it. I just find it immensely sad that the old companies who brought the whole revolution into being either aren't around anymore, being pushed out of the business, or are shadows of their former selves (Atari, Activision, Sega, etc). Instead we have Nintendo (Ma Bell), Microsoft (the borg), and Sony to choose from.

I guess a lot of my disappointment lies in the huge shift in video games' playerbase, and the going-mainstream-making-more-dough-than-hollywood thing with pay-to-play games with millions of subscribers, and I swear to Flying Spaghetti Monster this started with Sony's Playstation. That attracted a completely different crowd that had a penchant for football/basketball, realistic racing, and party games among others. They were the jocks in high school who bullied the gamers, the computer geeks, the vidiots, the nerds. Video games were a niche hobby and I was made fun of in school for being a dedicated gamer, and now all of a sudden I have to treat these people to equal respect and time? Call me a snob, call me what you will, but I feel that the golden age of gaming has been over and gone for a long, long time now. Instead there is a manufactured "community" created by this new crowd and G4, Gamespot, IGN etc etc and other websites that replaced the mutual understanding of the arcade-goers, the local debates about Nintendo vs. Sega, the diverse video game magazines each with their own specialty (my fav: Tips n' Tricks)...

That's why I don't buy these new consoles. It's just changed. Hell, I just can't get into the Wii games I do have. I guess the only thing that stays the same is how much movie games suck.

I'm not here to convince anyone. I don't give a shit. Do what you want, and I'll continue to do what I want. Hell, I didn't even plan to write more than two or three sentences, but decided to air out my feelings on this matter.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

In total

NES
SNES
64
XBOX
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
PS2
360
PS2 (Another one)
PC (Kinda XV)


----------



## Larry (Jul 26, 2010)

PS3
Wii
PSP (Broken)
I'm thinking about selling my Wii, because it was big disappointment to me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

larry669 said:


> PS3
> Wii
> PSP (Broken)
> I'm thinking about selling my Wii, because it was big disappointment to me.


 
Why did your Wii disappoint you?  Maybe you just have sucky games.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 26, 2010)

Ps3 and a Wii

If I had money, I would have an elite 360 ^_^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Ps3 and a Wii
> 
> If I had money, I would have an elite 360 ^_^


 
I heard they've released a new 360 a week or so ago.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 26, 2010)

Own:

Nintendo 64
SNES
Game Boy (All versions)
DS
Game Gear
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Xbox
Xbox 360
Playstation (1,2,3)
Gamecube
Wii
PC

the sad thing? PC and Playstation 1 are the only things I ever play.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently, I own the following:

PS3
Xbox 360
Wii
A computer

In the past, I've had:

PS2
Xbox
A less good computer

I do not use any of these systems, and rarely play video games.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently own:
SNES (It's around somewhere anyway)
Gameboy & Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance & SP
PC

Have owned:
Nintendo

Not much of a console gamer, I know. I am really tempted by the PS3 though. A lot of people I know want me to get one as well. Considering my last real console was a Super Nintendo, it'd take some doing to catch up on today's market. ;P


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 26, 2010)

The only ones worth owning:

Pong (The original, Pong)
N64
Dreamcast
PS1
Xbox
Xbox 360
PC 8D

And handheld consoles:
DSLite
GBA
Gameboy Colour
GameBoy (OG)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The only ones worth owning:
> 
> Pong (The original, Pong)
> N64
> ...


 
Which original Pong, the one that was on an university computer that took a whole room to fit in?  Cuz that's the original :V


----------



## Arcum (Jul 26, 2010)

Have owned:
-----------------------
Nintendo
Game Boy Advanced

Own:
------------------------
Super Nintendo
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advanced
Nintendo DS
N64
Game Cube
Wii
Play Station 2
Play Station 3
Xbox
Xbox360
PSP
PC

They all have their own charm to them.


----------



## selskie (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to have a lot of crazy things at one time (Turbo, Neo Geo) but I've settled down to a Genesis and a Saturn. Maybe I'll buy a NES just so I can play Kirby's Adventure again.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

selskie said:


> I used to have a lot of crazy things at one time (Turbo, Neo Geo) but I've settled down to a Genesis and a Saturn. Maybe I'll buy a NES just so I can play Kirby's Adventure again.


 
Why not get a GBA & play Nightmare in Dreamland?  It's a remake of Kirby's Adventure.

Also, Sevipers are better than Zangooses


----------



## that1guy (Jul 27, 2010)

Meh, I don't have much:

4 PCs

A Playstation.... somewhere.... >_>

2 Playstation 2s

Xbox

Playstation 3

Though it's not mine, I have permanent access to my cousins Xbox 360.

I'm mostly a computer gamer. :V


----------



## NXwolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's see.

7 desktop PC's
4 Laptop's
Gamecube
PS2
N64
Super Nientendo
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy color
Gameboy advanced
Gameboy DS
Atari (yes, I still have it and it still works)
Sega game gear (also still works)

I think that's just about it.  lol

I mostly game on the PC now-a-days, but still love to use the wii, N64, and DS a lot.


----------



## LeoTen (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's see...

Game Boy Color
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Wii
PS2
DSlite

I think that should about cover it. :3


----------



## Tally (Jul 27, 2010)

God damn you guys spend too much on these things.

All I have is a 10 year old PC and Xbox.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's see:

Currently Own, and have in a usable state:
Xbox 360
Wii
Nintendo 64
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Advance SP

Own, but boxed up somewhere:
Gamecube
Playstation 2 (on loan to a friend)
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Color (I used to have 2, but one disappeared)

Had, but sold:
Playstation
NES


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Own and Use:
Xbox 360
Wii
PSP
My laptop.

Own and don't use/lost:
Nintendo DS
Game Boy Advance SP
PS2
Playstation
Sega Genesis (My dad's)

Sold:
Gamecube (I sold it to get enough money to buy a Wii).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> Sold:
> Gamecube (I sold it to get enough money to buy a Wii).


 
You can sell a GC for what, 30$ max?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 27, 2010)

I only have an Xbox 360. I don't game as much as I used to, though.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 27, 2010)

PC, NES, Sega Genesis, PSX, GC, XBox, Wii, GBC & GBA.


----------



## selskie (Jul 27, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why not get a GBA & play Nightmare in Dreamland?  It's a remake of Kirby's Adventure.
> 
> Also, Sevipers are better than Zangooses


 
Them's fightin' words!

The original Kirby's Adventure is a really special game to me, but I never played the GBA version. I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

selskie said:


> Them's fightin' words!
> 
> The original Kirby's Adventure is a really special game to me, but I never played the GBA version. I'm gonna check it out!


 
It's basically the same, except with better graphics & sound.  Heck, I don't even think there's any extra content.


----------



## Pine (Jul 27, 2010)

speaking of old Gameboys, I was going through my old childhood bedroom at my mom's house and I found Metroid 2 and Wario Blast. Good times!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> speaking of old Gameboys, I was going through my old childhood bedroom at my mom's house and I found Metroid 2 and Wario Blast. Good times!


 
I prefer Wario Land III, it's the only Wario game that's decent.  Also, I've never actually played Metroid 2.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Personal Computer
Nintendo Entertainment system
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Playstation Portable
Nintendo DS


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 28, 2010)

Used to own
NES
N64
Sega Genisis
Playstation
Every form of Game Boy known to man exept the micro
PSP 2000 (Was stolen)
Currently own
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Xbox
Super Nintendo
PC (Windows 7 Home Premium)
Laptop (Windows 7 Pro)
Gamecube x2
Wii (Launch date console =D)
Sega Dreamcast (It can play burnt games =D)
Thats it for now


----------



## Syradact (Jul 28, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I prefer Wario Land III, it's the only Wario game that's decent.  Also, I've never actually played Metroid 2.


 Wario Land for Virtual Boy is pretty damn good.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2010)

PS2, PS3, Wii, Gamecube, and GBA.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2010)

I currently own:
Gameboy Color
GBA
DS
DSi
Gamecube
Wii
PS2
PS3
Xbox 360

Used to own:
N64 :c


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 28, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Wario Land for Virtual Boy is pretty damn good.


 
Wouldn't know, never had a FailBoy.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm still wondering if I should get a PS3 or a Xbox 360 OR wait for the next big thing.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm still wondering if I should get a PS3 or a Xbox 360 OR wait for the next big thing.


 
depends. 

If you like the kind of things that are PS3 exclusive, get a PS3.
If you like the kind of things that are 360 exclusive, get an Xbox.
Either way don't wait, both are investing in motion technology and I don't think they'll make next gen consoles for a while.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> depends.
> 
> If you like the kind of things that are PS3 exclusive, get a PS3.
> If you like the kind of things that are 360 exclusive, get an Xbox.
> Either way don't wait, both are investing in motion technology and I don't think they'll make next gen consoles for a while.


 
2 things.

1. Your sparkles reminded me of Twilight.

2. What's better in your opinion?


----------



## that1guy (Jul 30, 2010)

Forgot to mention I owned 2 of the original Nintendos.

Played one till it burnt itself up (despite bieng kept off the ground in well ventilated area).

Dang, it wasted so much of my time on Super Mario 3...... but it was well wasted. :V

Sold other before 1st burnt out. I regret that now. >:/


----------



## A10pex (Jul 31, 2010)

Sega Master system 
Sega Dreamcast
Playstation one 
Playstation 2
SNES
NES
Gamecube 
N64
Xbox 360
Used to own a turbo graphics 
Wii
Gameboy pocket
Gameboy Advance
GBA SP
DS
DSlite
DSi
and I think thats it?


----------

